# Go ahead and Laugh



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Man I don't what they have been spiking my cigarettes with but for the life of me I can not find The Primary Hull halves to one of my refits. I have looked up and down and all around in the room I keep them in and NOTHING. 

HOW the heck do ya loose something that big. I've even looked in places that are against the laws of physics that it wouldn't fit in and still nothing. 

OK WHO TOOK MY REFIT HULL.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, check the dishwasher. Maybe the wife used them for pizza plates!!!


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, do you have a china cabinet? Or check the fridge for a vegetable tray or cheese tray; it might just have phasers!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

...He should never have put the impulse engines on quite yet...

Methinks a saucer seperation has just happened.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I get pretty embarassed when I lose parts, too. I feel afraid to ask for replacements here or at SSM. I'm always quick to offer them to anyone that needs them, though.

I guess I shouldn't feel so badly 'cause I don't have a dedicated work area with a desk or something. I just use my easy chair or use the kitchen table.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Got kids? Dog? Mischievous elves?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe they're cloaked?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Me thinks the Cloaked explanation will work. I have torn 3 rooms apart now looking for them. ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The best thing to do, is to forget it. You will drive yourself crazier. When you don't need it, it will show up.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Check the roof! Frisbees usually end up there!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Some punk kid down the street had these new plastic 'chromies' on his rice-burner. You should ask him maybe?


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I used to be like that, Dave! Torn the house down looking for one part and its always under my nose. Few times that has happened and if its not in front of me, it will mysteriously turn up a few days later, no kidding.

I hope you find that part. May the Force be with you!

B


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm serious about the kids, if you have 'em ... my guess is that _you_ wouldn't have taken the parts too far from your workbench unless you were showing someone or taking the parts to someplace wet to wash them off? 

Do the zen thing ... think about something else for a while, then it will come to you once your mind has cleared. Weird thing, that.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't feel bad, Dave. My frakkin' Dremel seems to be gone. I used it about six weeks ago and have been looking for it the last two weeks. No clue where the frak it's disappeared to as it's not in any of the usual places I put my tools.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

You guys are just ingenius when it comes to why this is missing. I think I may go check the neighbor kids rice burner and see if he has new hubcaps. ROFLMAO

Its a good thing I have 6 of these kits, I just opened another one. Now that I did that the damn things will probably show up. This is just baffling the hell out of me, its not like they are small parts like the deflector dish. LOL


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

They're probably:

- Under a stack of papers.

- Under a bed.

- Behind something (between cabinet and wall, chest and wall, refrigerator and wall, etc.)

- In a different box.

- In the recycling bin.

- In the garbage.

- Still in the box.

- Somewhere else.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> They're probably:
> 
> - Under a stack of papers.
> 
> ...


 The sad thing is I looked in all those places. Including the Cabinets that hold the dishes lol.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

They're probably sitting on the coffee table piled high with Chocolate Cordials and Jelly-Bellies. 

Or did the kids discover the old Sound Design console stereo with the LP player in it down in the basement, hmmm?

Maybe the kids thought they said " Zildjian " on them and installed them as Hi-Hats on the new drumset?? I dunno.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Wait...I know:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Oddjob's new secret weapon. Photoshopping by me...


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

If you got a rambunctious puppy-dog like mine who likes to play with a frisbee....

José


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Nope no doggies or puppies only kitties and I doubt they could pick it up lol.

Only have a kiddie too but he knows better, especially after the last time I was making molds, walked away for an hour or so and came back to him with my xacto knife and what was left of a mold lol. He now knows better than to touch daddy's stuff. 

The only thing I can think of now is Little elves. I even looked in the garage and I don't have any plastic models out there only the resin masters out there. This really is quite frustrating. My wife doesn't even know where they went lol


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

like I was told when I lost my keys, "it's on a flat surface".

Looked under the couch? In the bathroom? In the basement? In the couch? Under the bed? Under the kitchen table? In the fridge? On the fridge?

I hate telling you guys about my dreams for fear of being flamed but one time, at band camp, I lost my wallet. I needed it because I just got a job and needed my license that was in my wallet. A couple of months went by and I had a dream that I found my wallet under an end table. In the morning, I looked under there and sure enough, there it was.

If you can't find them for whatever reason, let me know. I'll hook you up.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Go out on Halloween night, and it will be found. I can't tell more than that. He is watching, I am sure.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey Man Try This - I had A Couple of The Yellow Sub Beatles Kits Going at the same time, So of course I stashed Two bases together in one Box.Later (After going Nutz Looking EVERYWHERE Else I open the one with the Little LSD Dog lol And THERE was BOTH of the Bases, Why didn't I check the Other Boxes First you ask?....I dunno But You said you had ,What Six Of Them? Well have you Opened more than One? then I'd look there. Hell I thought my Vinyl Ertl Spock was Missing a Hand Till I found it MUCH later INSIDE THE F***ing Torso like Spock had gotten so Hungry he ate his own Hand! lol So I do Feel your Pain but you'll find it
John/Lonfan


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Babaganoosh said:


> ...but one time, at band camp...


Isn't this how the _*best*_ stories start?!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

The Boxes are the first thing me checked lol. I'm giving up on it for now. If and when I do find the parts I'll be sure to let you know which one of you was right lol


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You sure the wife isn't just havin' some fun with the hubby. A little practical joke, perhaps? :lol:

Other places to look:

- The pots & pans drawer _under_ the stove (if there is one).

- In the cabinets under the sinks.

- The trunk of the car.

- Hall closet(s).

- The attic or the basement (if you have either).

- Under the sofa cushions.

- In the clothes hamper.

- Yard debris bin.

- Hanging _between_ clothes in the closet (now we're reachin').

- Stuck _under_ the garbage can lid (now we're _really_ reachin'!)

- Behind, under or between anywhere you haven't already looked and again in the places you have.

- I'm spent.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Have you checked the engineering hull?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You'd be surprise by what cats can drag off, have you tried the litter box? :wave: :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't seen anybody do it so I will. :roll: :lol: :jest:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> You'd be surprise by what cats can drag off, have you tried the litter box? :wave: :tongue:


Amazingly we're always finding socks in the litter box that they drag around from the clothes hamper and play with. 

I found them. They were under the Dining room table on one of the chair seats. We have a tablecloth on there and it hangs down to the top of the seats and was hiding the cursed things. Arghhhhhhhh


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*I just had it*

been there done that, I was doing some seam filling on a PL chariot, laid the back window down and cant find it any where, same with my watch...........................Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

capt Locknar said:


> They were under the Dining room table on one of the chair seats. We have a tablecloth on there and it hangs down to the top of the seats and was hiding the cursed things.


 That was the next place I was going to suggest you look! :lol:

Glad you found them!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

capt Locknar said:


> I found them. They were under the Dining room table on one of the chair seats. We have a tablecloth on there and it hangs down to the top of the seats and was hiding the cursed things. Arghhhhhhhh


Actually, that's right where I hid them. Had ya goin' pretty good, didn't I?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Just Plain Al said:


> Actually, that's right where I hid them. Had ya goin' pretty good, didn't I?


You must've moved them from the sock drawer where I hid 'em.  

I've been taking my smaller unfinished kits out of their original boxes and puting them in those stackable plastic drawers. In these boxes I found three Xacto knives, two full bottles of Locktite super glue (dried), half a dozen sanding sticks, two tubes of Bondo spot filler, various mini-spring clamps and a razor saw. 

But I never lose anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

beeblebrox said:


> You must've moved them from the sock drawer where I hid 'em.
> 
> I've been taking my smaller unfinished kits out of their original boxes and puting them in those stackable plastic drawers. In these boxes I found three Xacto knives, two full bottles of Locktite super glue (dried), half a dozen sanding sticks, two tubes of Bondo spot filler, various mini-spring clamps and a razor saw.
> 
> But I never lose anything. :thumbsup:


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That kills me!

B


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Did you sit on 'em and break 'em?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Every tool and part exists in only ONE universe at a time. Another you was working on them so they were NOT at that time in our universe. The secret is that it's in another time zone too.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO. You guys are nuts lol

Thanks for the chuckles. I'm just glad I found them. 
I suppose if I hadn't had found them I could have built one hell of a battle damaged enterprise. Took such a beating the it lost the primary hull LOLOL


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Amazingly we're always finding socks in the litter box that they drag around from the clothes hamper and play with.
> 
> I found them. They were under the Dining room table on one of the chair seats. We have a tablecloth on there and it hangs down to the top of the seats and was hiding the cursed things. Arghhhhhhhh



What do I win? :hat:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I was going to suggest you look in your hands. One time I was looking for my cellphone as I was talking on it, the person on the other end asked me why I seemed pre-occupied during the conversation, I told them I can't find my cellphone for the life of me. Or like looking for your sunglasses while you're wearing them, I've done that too. 

By the way, when you found your saucer section did you happen to see my car keys laying next to it?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

REL said:


> By the way, when you found your saucer section did you happen to see my car keys laying next to it?


Which begs the question; what were you doing at his place that you just laid your keys on the kitchen table so nonchalantly?
:tongue:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Nope no car keys. I put them someplace where you'll never find them hehehehe


----------



## H.Erickson (Sep 1, 2005)

I am assuming that it is a PL Refit though if it is an Ertl Refit? I have a lower AMT/Ertl smoothie saucer half that your welcome to if you need it.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Sonovubeach! Now its my turn, I couldn't find my Aztec Dummy mask for the tiny NX which I left it inside my cupboard just last week!

B


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ One of the kids is using it to replicate Darth Maul's tattoo scheme for Halloween. It's in the makeup bag!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I lost my marbles years ago and still haven't found them. Every once in a while I lose my childlike sense of wonder but it usually shows up just when I need it. As for my sense of humor, if I lose that I know one of you clowns probably has it.



Ahhh...another touching Hallmark moment...


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> ^ One of the kids is using it to replicate Darth Maul's tattoo scheme for Halloween. It's in the makeup bag!


Maybe you are right!  Can't find it anywhere and since this is in an envelope and not big part like Dave lost. I will let it get lost and hopefully it will turn up again.

This is how I gave up ST modeling YEARS back because of lost parts. I used to have ST3 Refit and Ent-D, both which I lost parts for and eventually throw them away.

Talk about lost parts, anyone here got a spare yacht for the Ent-D. The thingy at the bottom of the saucer?

B


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Boxster said:


> This is how I gave up ST modeling YEARS back because of lost parts. I used to have ST3 Refit and Ent-D, both which I lost parts for and eventually throw them away.


 Think Trek kits are bad? Try building something like the old Doyusha 1/12 scale Lamborghini Countach! Ouch! I forgot the part count on that one but it was very high.

Anyway...you threw those _out_ for a few missing parts?? SACRILEGE!!!

No really...if I have a case like that I just save the remainder to either be built and depending on what's missing, I can either try to replicate or replace the part or I put it in the parts bin for bashes or conversions or possibly replacement parts of _other_ ships. When it comes to models, I throw nothing away. I part them out for later use.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> Think Trek kits are bad? Try building something like the old Doyusha 1/12 scale Lamborghini Countach! Ouch! I forgot the part count on that one but it was very high.
> 
> Anyway...you threw those _out_ for a few missing parts?? SACRILEGE!!!
> 
> No really...if I have a case like that I just save the remainder to either be built and depending on what's missing, I can either try to replicate or replace the part or I put it in the parts bin for bashes or conversions or possibly replacement parts of _other_ ships. When it comes to models, I throw nothing away. I part them out for later use.


I didn't enjoy a kit with too much parts. This is why I didn't build my Gunze's Rolls Royce..., I think its 1/16 or 1/12, can't remember.

Well, that was several years ago when there was no internet and simply no way to get replacement parts. I have just acquired 3 Erlt Refit, whew!

Nowadays, I just keep everything too yet, those are getting lost. Recent lost are the Buck Roger jet's wall. The thingy at the rear to hold the 2 exhuast.

Depending on the kit's affordability, nowadays, I just get more than 1.  Not only just in case but kit like TOS E from PL have way too much conversion possibilities. Way toooooo much for my pocket to endure!  

B


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ I'm a big believer in either zip-loc freezer bags, square baby-food tubs with lids, 35mm film cans, or plastic totes...or ALL of them. Makes losing things less likely, especially if things are consistently and LEGIBLY labelled!

Chaos is the stealer of time and the enemy of creativity.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

GLU Sniffah said:


> ^ I'm a big believer in either zip-loc freezer bags, square baby-food tubs with lids, 35mm film cans, or plastic totes...or ALL of them. Makes losing things less likely, especially if things are consistently and LEGIBLY labelled!
> 
> Chaos is the stealer of time and the enemy of creativity.


Well said, well said! :thumbsup: 

I do keep parts in small food plastic boxes nowadays and stuff them into a large plastic storage box. No matter how careful one gets, sometimes, things just wanna go missing. Darn!

Looks like I have to get another set of mask from CultTVman!

B


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I keep most things in the small plastic bins too but good grief a bin big enough to hold those primary hull parts would be just huge. Would take up more space than the model itself. I have several tons of plastic model parts. lol.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Well you definitely have some uh...issues!

That's ok...I'm a stinking hypocrite...you should see my garage. Horrible.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh hell my garage is no better. I have a 1 foot path between all the tools and all the junk thats in there. Same with my resin casting room in the house. a one foot path between everything.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Ain't that the way it is supposed to be? I bet you can find what you want, except the refit saucer.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah 95% of the time I know exactly where everything is. I have the piles alpha-numericaly categorized. And 99% of the time if my friends need something and can't find it, they come to me. I usually hardly ever throw anything out. Theres got to be a use for it down the line lol. I do really need to organize it better though.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Want my advice on 'organizing'?? DON'T!! You'll just mess yourself up. Best just to widen the paths a little bit.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO, Your probably right. Last time I tried to organize I couldn't find a damn thing for months


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Its best to leave everything inside the box with plastic bags sealed until you are about the build it. I have a nasty habit of cutting up the parts and putting them into small plastic boxes or ziploc bags and stuffing them inside here and there. I usually throw away model boxes. Organise? Like what GLU man said, don't! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

B


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Hell I thought my Vinyl Ertl Spock was Missing a Hand Till I found it MUCH later INSIDE THE F***ing Torso like Spock had gotten so Hungry he ate his own Hand!_












That is hilarious!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Lol!

B


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Theyre under the fridge....go look....thats where mine were...seriously


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

REL said:


> One time I was looking for my cellphone as I was talking on it, the person on the other end asked me why I seemed pre-occupied during the conversation, I told them I can't find my cellphone for the life of me. Or like looking for your sunglasses while you're wearing them, I've done that too.


That's not called "losing stuff" — that's called "senility".


lonfan said:


> Hell I thought my Vinyl Ertl Spock was Missing a Hand Till I found it MUCH later INSIDE THE F***ing Torso like Spock had gotten so Hungry he ate his own Hand!


Silly! Everyone knows Vulcans are vegetarians!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Talking on a cell phone while looking for it not only is it senility its also being absent minded, either one is a very very good reason why cell phones and driving DON'T MIX!! :wave: Oh you werent driving were you?


----------



## cdh (Sep 23, 2005)

I’m very impressed ….
Losing a part of your model can create 5 pages on a forum. I hate when you lose parts!!!!!! the human mind, so smart, yet so dumb


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally Posted by lonfan
> Hell I thought my Vinyl Ertl Spock was Missing a Hand Till I found it MUCH later INSIDE THE F***ing Torso like Spock had gotten so Hungry he ate his own Hand! _
> 
> Silly! Everyone knows Vulcans are vegetarians!


Ah, yes. But Spock is only _half_ Vulcan. The other half 
is good old carniverous Human!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes, but remember that Spock — at least in the original series, before he "grew" and became more comfortable with his human half — identified himself as a Vulcan and was ashamed of his Terran heritage. Like all Vulcans, he was disgusted by the idea of eating animal flesh. He reluctantly ate meat in the TOS ep "All Our Yesterdays," but only because no other food was available. Of course, to compensate, he DID have the company of Mariette Hartley in that sexy outfit. . .


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Yes, but remember that Spock — at least in the original series, before he "grew" and became more comfortable with his human half — identified himself as a Vulcan and was ashamed of his Terran heritage. Like all Vulcans, he was disgusted by the idea of eating animal flesh. He reluctantly ate meat in the TOS ep "All Our Yesterdays," but only because no other food was available. Of course, to compensate, he DID have the company of Mariette Hartley in that sexy outfit._ . .


Yes, I know.

However, I believe he ate meat because he was reverting to a Vulcan mindset of 5000 years ago.

Or, he was trying to impress Mariette. :tongue:


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm, incredible! I don't know any of the character's diets... until I saw Galaxy Quest did I question what Kirk and the rest of the dudes eats in the ship? Steak? New England Clam Chowder? Thai food? McDonald's?

B


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Kep-mok blood ticks?
Plomeek soup? 
http://www.soupsong.com/rplomeek.html


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Pipius Claw? Skull Stew? Bregit Lung?? HEART OF TARG! I'm so there dudes.

Bring me some ga'GH!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

DARN!!! I never know they actually go have recipes of the crew's favourite food for real! That is really somethin, I might even try it, lol! 

B


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*"THIS. . . is my chicken sandwich and coffee!"*

From what we saw of the crew's mess in TOS, Starfleet chow consists mainly of celery, fruit salad, and unidentified brightly colored cubes of something or other. And soup, of course.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Looked like cubes of Play-Doh to me. Bleh.

At least Play-Doh smells pretty good.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

So, what's the blue drink in A New Hope that Luke was drinking in the farm?

B


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Boxster said:


> So, what's the blue drink in A New Hope that Luke was drinking in the farm?


 “Well, it's . . . um . . . it's blue!"


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Boxster said:


> So, what's the blue drink in A New Hope that Luke was drinking in the farm?
> 
> B


 Not sure...but it seems that that little hole-in-the-wall cafe at Matmata, Tunisia...where those scenes were filmed...serves it in Tupperware! 

Maybe Owen let Beru go to a few of those parties in Anchorhead...










_" Now Beru! Don't spend too much on that junk. I've got our savings tied up this year fixing the Skyhopper after Luke went off and scraped up the paint. "_


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

And its a drink!

What in the world is blue and drinkable in 1975/76? 

B


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Boxster said:


> And its a drink!
> 
> What in the world is blue and drinkable in 1975/76?
> 
> B


 Probably the same stuff that was drinkable in 1971.










Probably leftover stuff from the Milk Bar where Li'l Alex and his Droogies liked to hang out!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Maybe..., maybe, lol!

But to make this even clearer, can we get Mark Hamill inside here and tell us how it taste like?

Hack, Capt Locknar is mixing blue and purple liquid now. Maybe he can fill us in too!

B


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

It was probably K-O Pectate or Milk of Magnesia.

GAK...


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

And, my freaking Aztec mask for the 1/1000 is still missing!

Hand painting these little farkers is a real pain in the rear, trust me, don't try this at home!

B


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Yikes, Mark drinking those???

I was thinking its some kinda milk mixed with fountain pen ink.

B


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

GLU Sniffah said:


> It was probably K-O Pectate or Milk of Magnesia.
> 
> GAK...


I thought it was spelled "Kaopectate," unless they have a new product for that embarrassing condition known as "boxer's diarrhea"!

BTW, I've always wondered what was wrong with Preparations A through G.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I saw a behind the scenes show where they said it was milk with 
blue food coloring.


I think.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

CaptFrank said:


> I saw a behind the scenes show where they said it was milk with
> blue food coloring.
> 
> 
> I think.


 That would be my guess. Although I think milk mixed with Nehi Berry would make a better-tasting emulsion...


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

scotpens said:


> I thought it was spelled "Kaopectate," unless they have a new product for that embarrassing condition known as "boxer's diarrhea"!
> 
> BTW, I've always wondered what was wrong with Preparations A through G.


 Well...drink enuff of the kaopectate and you WILL be K O'd.

I always thought the latter should have been " Preperation _*P*_ for _pucker_...

But...to paraphrase a certain dark-helmeted Sith Lord: _" Hemorrhoids do not concern me, Admiral. I want that sh*t, not re-uses. "_...

Of course, he said this BEFORE the ADR looping session in post-production where the line we heard was dubbed in!


----------

